# My heart to those involved in Texas



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I never I thought I'd be writing about such a horrific incident. However I feel the need to say something.
Problem is I just don't know what to say! This is so unthinkable to me, even though we have become used to bullshit like this. WHAT the f^%k is it going to take to put this to bed once and for all?
I mean if you go and try the argument that people kill people, not guns. Well that doesn't end well, and nothing gets done anyway! So how do we fix this?
If we try and leave this up to politics with all their money and greed then NOTHING will happen. It's my firm belief we need more compassion and humanity for one another.
Any takers?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those 2 things seem to be sorely lacking in the newer generations,the respect for life itself seems to be lacking anymore amongst all the generations,and the times and conditions we live in arent making it any easier,i dont know as there is an answer or solution,without a major turn around in every aspect of our lives,all of our lives.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

It's horrible, I've seen it on television and it's crazy, and unfortunately it happens there from time to time.

I really like guns and shooting, and I would love to be able to have all those automatic weapons that Americans can have BUT if my country voted to have the same gun law as in the USA, unfortunately I would have to vote NO.

It's really a shame, but I would vote no. It is true that you can also kill with a knife or other things, but not as many people and in such a short time as with an automatic weapon. A single burst, a few seconds... and many deaths.

However, if my country voted to put the death penalty in certain cases (like this one), I would vote YES without a doubt. There are people who don't deserve to live after doing something like that.

I hope no one is offended by what I just said, it's my opinion and it's what I think.

Rest in peace all the victims.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I just found out a while ago. What an absolutely senseless act.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

It's hard to understand such an act. I just keep thinking about all those poor kids and how they died.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Another extremely sad and totally incomprehensible atrocious mass killing that could possibly have been avoided. The key issue here is to ascertain why an 18-year old with a dodgy character profile was able to simply buy two assault rifles in the first place. Sound background checks are absolutely essential to know who is buying firearms of any kind. In Switzerland, anyone seeking a firearms acquisition certificate will have a police officer coming to their house to see how they live, and to get a general impression of their personality before an F.A.C. is issued in the first place. 

I also enjoy shooting firearms, but do question whether all gun enthusiasts in the US are sufficiently screened before getting the green light to buying firearms of any kind. Such a process does not constitute gun control in the sense of limiting access to firearms by law abiding citizens, but does hopefully filter out the lunatics of the kind who go on such a rampage. My thoughts are with the families afflicted by this brutal tragedy. America is the only country in which such horrors seem to occur on a very regular basis, and where the need to take concerted preventive action at the national level is thus the most urgent.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

To correct a few misconception about guns and crime in the US. First, automatic weapons are extremely difficult and expensive to acquire legally, requiring an extensive background check, and no new autos have been legal to buy since 1986. ARs and AKs are NOT automatic weapons. NRA members and licensed concealed carriers are very near zero on the violent crime list. When I was in high school, many pickup trucks in the parking lot had filled gun racks in the back window. School shootings were unheard of. As for crime, if we remove the 5 biggest, all Democrat controlled, cities, with very strict gun control laws from the statistics, the US goes from #5 to #197 on the violent crime list. The problem is NOT easy access to guns. The problem is a lack of discipline, morality, respect for others, and lack of parenting.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I see something different at play here but I think I'll keep to myself on that matter.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> To correct a few misconception about guns and crime in the US. First, automatic weapons are extremely difficult and expensive to acquire legally, requiring an extensive background check, and no new autos have been legal to buy since 1986. ARs and AKs are NOT automatic weapons. NRA members and licensed concealed carriers are very near zero on the violent crime list. When I was in high school, many pickup trucks in the parking lot had filled gun racks in the back window. School shootings were unheard of. As for crime, if we remove the 5 biggest, all Democrat controlled, cities, with very strict gun control laws from the statistics, the US goes from #5 to #197 on the violent crime list. The problem is NOT easy access to guns. The problem is a lack of discipline, morality, respect for others, and lack of parenting.


I agree that the main problem is crazy people, without a doubt.

but so many weapons in a country is giving facilities to those crazy people.

There are crazy people and lack of discipline all over the world but this happens in the US much more than in other countries... I think.

It's just my opinion, I know there are many firearms lovers in this forum and I like them too, but it's what I think.

Only my opinion. Greetings


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not saying that they should be banned, but without a doubt control even more who gets them.
Because there are people who are born crazy and will be crazy even if they receive the best education and parenting in the world.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

There are going to be many angles and ideas debated.

For now, I just can't imagine what those kids in the room went through in their last moments, what the families of all the kids went through waiting to see if they would be reunited with their kids, and especially the families who found out that their kids would not be coming home to eat and play. Ever again. From school. 

Heartbreaking and soul crushing don't even begin, but maybe as close as words can come.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You hear about shootings here in America because guns are legal here... Attacks happen world wide, what weapons are used depends on what's actually legal and being used in those countries. Wether it's from stabbing, beating, firearms, floods, earthquakes, missles or bombs, we're talking about children being killed once again. It breaks my heart no mater how it happens... The parents of these children will be affected by this for the rest of their lives. My heart goes out to all of the families that have lost their children around the world.









UK children have highest risk of being stabbed on way home from school


Children are most likely to become victims of stabbings as they walk home from school, a London study has found. Experts warn of the "endemic" nature of knife crime among youths in the UK capital.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> You hear about shootings here in America because guns are legal here... Attacks happen world wide, what weapons are used depends on what's actually legal and being used in those countries. Wether it's from stabbing, beating, firearms, floods, earthquakes, missles or bombs, we're talking about children being killed once again. It breaks my heart no mater how it happens... The parents of these children will be affected by this for the rest of their lives. My heart goes out to all of the families that have lost their children around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your opinion and you are partially right of course, attacks with weapons occur in all countries, here not long ago a hunter killed his wife and daughter with his hunting shotgun.

But the rate of weapons per citizen is much higher in the USA, and there is greater access to weapons with greater destructive power (I know it's not like buying a loaf of bread in the supermarket, as they want us to believe in Europe, I know it's not it is like that), and I think it is easier for this things happen in the USA than in other countries for example.

Honestly, I don't know how many people have an AR15 or ak47 in my country, but I think it's only the security forces and those who have them illegally from the black market. Very very few people.


Everyone has their opinion on this issue... the important thing is to discuss amicably how we are doing. I know that you have a very deep-rooted culture of weapons there, and it seems legitimate to me, it is a very fun hobby, and to defend yourself and family... I donk know but It's a shame there are crazy people in the world.😡😡

I hope these things stop happening.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

although the truth is that there is not much to debate either, each one sees it in a different way and will not see it differently...

just hope these things stop happening, all over the world.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Everyone overlooks the media that fixates on the acts of these lunatics and give them unconstrained notoriety.
Everyone overlooks the media that produces countless movies which have a central core of murder and killing , not to mention the senseless violence on video games that most of the individuals responsible for these acts have grown up on. These acts are an indictment on our soulless society , not the result of firearms , that's a red herring with no basis.
Why when there were fewer firearm laws were there less of these incidents?
Thanks Henry for addressing some of the misinformed here.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Henry the Hermit said:


> To correct a few misconception about guns and crime in the US. First, automatic weapons are extremely difficult and expensive to acquire legally, requiring an extensive background check, and no new autos have been legal to buy since 1986. ARs and AKs are NOT automatic weapons. NRA members and licensed concealed carriers are very near zero on the violent crime list. When I was in high school, many pickup trucks in the parking lot had filled gun racks in the back window. School shootings were unheard of. As for crime, if we remove the 5 biggest, all Democrat controlled, cities, with very strict gun control laws from the statistics, the US goes from #5 to #197 on the violent crime list. The problem is NOT easy access to guns. The problem is a lack of discipline, morality, respect for others, and lack of parenting.


Exactly as well as a culture of do whatever you want with no responsibility for your actions,as well as embracing all the delusional ideoligys present at the moment


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Rb1984 said:


> I'm not saying that they should be banned, but without a doubt control even more who gets them.
> Because there are people who are born crazy and will be crazy even if they receive the best education and parenting in the world.


anymore in this country the crazy ones are being embraced as the new normals,and we are told "hes not responsible for what he did,his momma made him broccoli when he was 5,so shes responsible" they new he was delusional,and allowed him access,so he would do exactly what he did,and now the push for disarmament will come


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The media writes against America but in reality, the USA is not even close when it comes to the genocide or murdering of children or babies. Don't forget that many countries have child labor enforced to the point that if you don't work, you don't live... But you don't see this in the media anymore because it doesn't fit their agenda. Trying to disarm the American people is the medias agenda... flat out... 
That was one of the things that the media used against Nike and many other companies that use child labor when closing these companies were the medias agenda... but they never told you that if the child doesn't work for food in that country, he or she dies of starvation in the streets. So don't point fingers just because you listen to the media and don't fall for their lies... If you look for the truth, you will see a much different picture.

Once again, my heart goes out to all of the families that have lost children....


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Why the disdain for this act of insanity and not the 620,000 deaths by abortions performed in 2019 in this country ?


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

skarrd said:


> anymore in this country the crazy ones are being embraced as the new normals,and we are told "hes not responsible for what he did,his momma made him broccoli when he was 5,so shes responsible" they new he was delusional,and allowed him access,so he would do exactly what he did,and now the push for disarmament will come


Of course that young man was responsible for his actions, and if he hadn't been shot by the police, I think he should have paid with his life after the trial.


Reed Lukens said:


> The media writes against America but in reality, the USA is not even close when it comes to the genocide or murdering of children or babies. Don't forget that many countries have child labor enforced to the point that if you don't work, you don't live... But you don't see this in the media anymore because it doesn't fit their agenda. Trying to disarm the American people is the medias agenda... flat out...
> That was one of the things that the media used against Nike and many other companies that use child labor when closing these companies were the medias agenda... but they never told you that if the child doesn't work for food in that country, he or she dies of starvation in the streets. So don't point fingers just because you listen to the media and don't fall for their lies... If you look for the truth, you will see a much different picture.
> 
> Once again, my heart goes out to all of the families that have lost children....


I do not point to the United States nor do I believe everything they say about it in the news.
In fact, I have a lot of respect for the USA since I have relatives there and it is one of the few countries that I would actually get on a plane to visit.

I only said that I would not like that in my country, the mentally insane people that exist (in all the countries of the world there are and will always be regardless of education, values, etc.) have access to certain firearms, although I would also be affected because I love shooting guns and I wouldn't be able to have them. But I prefer the law to be as it is right now here.

I just said that, it's my opinion of how I would like things to be here. In the USA, let the American people decide.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

As I said, I very much enjoy shooting firearms, and am certainly not a gun control advocate. Switzerland has one of the highest gun ownership rates in the world, shooting clubs are doing very well, yet crimes involving legally owned firearms, whether handguns or assault rifles, are extremely rare indeed. Obligatory military service ensures that young people learn how to use them correctly and safely, and enables them to acquire a sound awareness of what significant damage firearms can do. This is where responsible gun ownership starts. The most significant difference between the US and Switzerland is the fact that citizens here cannot easily obtain gun carrying permits. The self defense reason for doing so needs a sound justification here - such as working in certain sensitive professions.

Unless you go to some dodgy city neighborhoods after midnight, you will very unlikely run into situations where you feel threatened in most Swiss cities and towns. Unlike the US, you will not have to fear a police officer suddenly pulling out his gun at you because you open the glove compartment in your car to retrieve vehicle documents he has asked to see. This is how it is in most Western countries. Now, if you ask whether some people in Europe carry defensive weapons, yes they do: knives (legally or illegally), and where legal, pepper spray. In Britain, knife crime is at an all time high, particularly in multicultural London.

The key question Americans really do need to ask themselves is why many feel the strong urge to carry firearms with them at all times when out in public, almost as though they were in a state of permanent "High Noon". There seems to be a constant collective fear of being attacked, or a simple verbal altercation in the streets or following road rage, turning into a potentially deadly incident once "heat" joins the action. Your country is in a very critical situation where any forms of reasonable firearms legislation (like a nationwide gun carrying permit?) implies that law abiding citizens fall prey to the numerous "bad guys" with guns (from the thriving black market, or at legal loophole "gun fairs" in most cases). Thus, it makes perfect sense that states where the Democrats have enacted some form of gun control tend to lead to more gun crime, as law abiding citizens ("good guys") face more obstacles in buying guns legally.

Regular school shootings are indeed a relatively recent development in America. Poor parenting and an increasingly widespread mentality of "I do what I want" (increasingly also in Europe, by the way), without the guiding useful influence of past social norms of conduct, could well be one of the main causes of mentally unstable individuals taking out their deadly grudge against the weakest in society. 

The hard reality is that you essentially have two choices in the land of Uncle Sam: either you as a society are all increasingly armed to the teeth (think "Rambo") when outdoors to feel relatively safe, or you all eventually accept that there is a valid reason why other countries entrust their personal safety to armed police in the streets. A gun at home is another story. Look no further than Canada, where chances of being shot in the streets or inside public premises are extremely remote - despite a fairly high gun ownership rate that lies well above that of Switzerland.

The statistics speak for themselves - have a look: 





__





School Shootings by Country 2022






worldpopulationreview.com





Quote: "School shootings are considered by many to be an epidemic in the United States, as is gun violence in general. According to data from Everytown Research, *the United States averaged just over 87 school shootings each year from 2013 to 2021*, resulting in an annual average of 28.4 dead and 59.6 wounded."

Food for thought. Let me know what you think...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Only 87 out of 130,930 schools? That unfortunately doesn't sound too bad percentage wise though 0 is the ultimate goal... especially when we look at the amount of starving children across the globe...









More than 5.7 million children under five on the brink of starvation across the world - World


News and Press Release in English on World and 5 other countries about Food and Nutrition, Protection and Human Rights, Drought and Epidemic; published on 23 Jun 2021 by Save the Children




reliefweb.int















And our governments actually pay farmers not to farm so that they can keep the prices higher...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

There are going to be many highly inflammatory divisive issues and accusations on all sides of this one and I will avoid that. I would like to make some observations though- without inflammatory conclusions. Observations offered up to stimulate thought and reflection because I think understanding issues is the way to solve them. Given how we haven't solved this one (it keeps happening) I don't believe we understand it, no matter what all talking heads or policy makers claim about this, that, or the other being the cause or the solution. 

If we really understood it like they claim we could solve it. But we haven't. It keeps happening. So with the definition of insanity being to try the same thing over and over while expecting a different result, I am going to suggest that it is worth revisiting some of the simple basic truths to try and understand while hoping to avoid the ineffective approaches that have not made progress to date.

When I (and many of us) were young our schools were open. No fences or walls. I didn't learn what "perimeter" meant until I took geometry. Now most middle schoolers can probably describe a secured perimeter and would use a school as the example to do so. When I (we) were young students and staff didn't need ID cards to get in and out of a secured (perhaps hardened) school. No schools had metal detectors. When I (we) were young, we didn't have armed guards at school, unless you went to school in a place where desegregation was being opposed with force. When I was young, we didn't know what an "active shooter" was let along practice active shooter or lockdown drills. Although we did practice duck and cover in case the Russians launched on us. 

And, when I (and many of us were young), kids were not slaughtered in schools with sickening regularity. Nor people in stores, movie theaters, restaurants, family gatherings and parties, and nobody worried about being shot at from another car while driving down the road.

Something has changed. Obviously.

I seriously doubt the changes above are the cause of the problem- it is ridiculous to think that fencing a school causes shooters to come in. However, these changes are in response to other changes in society that we should identify and address. Because it is clear that the changes we have made to schools have not been fully successful in protecting our kids from the changes in society. And it is hard to understand how doubling down on what didn't work before will be the solution in the future- we keep trying this and proving over and over again that the events keep happening.

What is also clear is that the changes are specific to here. No other country has these things happening at the frequency or scale that we do. Horrible things do happen in other places, but we have a sad claim on being the leaders with the scale and frequency.

While it seems simplistic, I think some answers can probably be found in carefully comparing then vs now and here vs there. And I think this will be better than another nauseating round of one side shouting down the other about what they know to be the problem and how to fix it, all while nothing changes. Yet again. As we wait for the next one to happen. 

I think we owe it to the children and parents from the past and future to figure this one out. 

I also hope we can get out of the broken unsuccessful approach of digging in and pushing or defending this or that position while demonizing the other side along the way. Dividing up into teams that oppose each other, each with its own media channel to whip it up and ridicule the other, with as much energy put into blocking the other side as looking for a solution, is the one approach that we have proven over and over again does not work. I hope we can rise above this and start finding some real solutions to a very real problem. Because something needs to change.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Great comment, High Desert Flipper. Indeed, I also remember going to school without fences or security checks at the entrance. Many Swiss primary school kids ride their bicycle or walk to school and back every day without fear. This is how it should be. 

Strict government background checks, as a preventive measure against those seeking to buy firearms for illegal or dangerous purposes, are the way forward, as well as gun carrying permits issued to law abiding citizens who truly need one. Severe penalties for illegally carried firearms need to be implemented too.

The days of "armed militias" are a thing of the past: we have the police and SWAT teams for that purpose now.

Be inspired: 





__





Carrying a weapon







www.fedpol.admin.ch





Quote:

*Carrying a weapon*
_If you wish to carry a weapon in a public place, you must obtain a permit do so from the cantonal authorities. The permit is valid throughout Switzerland and you must have it on you at all times.

Your application to carry a weapon will only be granted if you can prove that you must carry a weapon, for example if you are a private security officer, in order to protect yourself, other people or objects from tangible danger. You must also pass an exam on how to use weapons and the legal requirements for doing so.

You do not require a permit to transport weapons, for example if you are a hunter on your way to a hunting ground or a target shooter on your way to the shooting range."_

Sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

humans suck. the whole planet sucks. I'm sad for the victims and families.
I feel a bit like in a nightmare more and more over time...

edit: i'm not a believing christian, but the analogy of the tower of babylon describes our times good in my opinion. globalization is one of the problems. and well, this started to get really bad with killing native americans, enslaving africans, killing indians... and now where here...


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Some how this approach to addressing ones problems has become normalized . I had a .22 in high school as did several of my friends and I also had alot of emotional, mental health issues. We/I however did not decide to shoot people randomly to address those issues. How did this become a "popular" solution? Just wondering.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

David D said:


> Some how this approach to addressing ones problems has become normalized . I had a .22 in high school as did several of my friends and I also had alot of emotional, mental health issues. We/I however did not decide to shoot people randomly to address those issues. How did this become a "popular" solution? Just wondering.


Rise of social media and the internet would be my uneducated guess. It’s a lot easier to become radicalized than it used to be if you’re easily impressionable. Lot of vulnerable people in the world that now have more access to ideas than ever. Stuff we would have never heard of as kids and young adults. The most delicate years of development. 

And I think social media has made some people feel kind of hollow. On the internet people will say horrible things you never would in person. I think this has sort of devalued human life and interaction in ways. There’s a face behind every screen. Someone’s beloved son. Someone’s beloved daughter. Some people seem to fail to see that. And I think over time that mindset people carry with them on the internet slowly seeps into their personal life as well. 

Just observations and conjectures I’ve made over time.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Rise of social media and the internet would be my uneducated guess. It’s a lot easier to become radicalized than it used to be if you’re easily impressionable. Lot of vulnerable people in the world that now have more access to ideas than ever. Stuff we would have never heard of as kids and young adults. The most delicate years of development.
> 
> And I think social media has made some people feel kind of hollow. On the internet people will say horrible things you never would in person. I think this has sort of devalued human life and interaction in ways. There’s a face behind every screen. Someone’s beloved son. Someone’s beloved daughter. Some people seem to fail to see that. And I think over time that mindset people carry with them on the internet slowly seeps into their personal life as well.
> 
> Just observations and conjectures I’ve made over time.


Totally agree. Internet and specially social media is a bomb for some people with weak or sick mind.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

The bride fell and cracked her wrist a couple of days ago and we have recorded a few shows since she's in a bit of a holding pattern and I'm trying to keep her company like a good groom should . Just as an experiment get a couple 8 to 15 year olds and with today's typical parenting mindset , sit them down and have them watch the movies "Peppermint" and "The Mechanic". Tell me there's no lasting message in their minds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I came very close to closing and/or deleting this thread, because some of you can't resist the urge to advocate disarming peaceful, law abiding people, like me, and the vast majority of Americans who own firearms. If you like the way it's done in your country, fine, but don't come around telling us how we should do it. This thread was started to express sympathy for people who have suffered an unspeakably evil tragedy, not to discuss why we have to surrender our freedom. One post has been deleted for attacking the US, and by extension, its citizens. A couple of others are being considered.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I feel so bad for those parents that will never see their little ones again. So many schools, so much pain, too many incidents. I think Social Media has played a major role in these incidents. Very violent Video Games played constantly by young people I think has a role in this. Chat rooms that teens frequent where online arguments start and grow, cyber bullying build up ,parental neglect, changing morals, everyday violence seen on TV, depression, anxiety, sense of hopelessness, constant worry and stress and mental illness. I think all these factors and more are a few of the main reasons that these young people act out these horrific acts. We never had these these types of incidents when I was younger. It's the mindset of some of these young people that has changed over the years. These criminals don't consider the consequences of their actions, they just act. Maybe by trying to change some of the above possible reasons why such violence exists might help in the future. It is not an easy fix. I had to pen a few thoughts I had. Sympathy's and prayers to all the families that suffered such a painful loss.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am encouraged by a lot of the discussion here. The country and world are very polarized on this and a lot of related topics. And this results in more shouting each other down than working together to solve problems.

I am impressed how many people with many different points of view find so much common ground here on slingshots. I think this is very healthy and a great example for how people with differing beliefs can still find common ground, and even enjoyable discussion on a mutually enjoyed topic. Even while they stick to differing beliefs and values on other topics.

Looking around and listening to various voices across the country and world it is clear that all agree these tragedies need to end. Period. And yet they keep happening. The take home I get from this is that nobody has a solution yet and that digging in / opposing others is unlikely to be anymore helpful in the future than it has in the past.

I think all sides are stuck in a misguided myopic "our talking points will fix this if the other idiots will just quit opposing us" delusion. I think progress will require new solutions not yet proposed, and that these will require people to work together rather than blocking each other and shouting each other down every step of the way.

I am encouraged by the many people coming from many different places finding common ground on slingshots here. It is a small step, but I think this board is a great example of how people with very different values on one topic can find productive, and even enjoyable, interaction on other topics. If some of the spirit from this forum could spill over to the rest of life, I think it would help.

I am with @Henry the Hermit in wanting to avoid dividing the forum with a polarizing off topic discussion that could create a lot of ill will between members. I don't think that would add anything to the forum or help with larger topics outside the forum either. I hope that we keep supporting each other in need while enjoying our common interests and thinking about how we might relate and work together on topics where we might differ.

How's that for a Saturday morning slingshot forum being a blueprint for solving the larger problems in life ramble?


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, maybe I should not have given an opinion on the subject, I did not realize that it is a very delicate subject.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

"I am with @Henry the Hermit in wanting to avoid dividing the forum.."

Thank you.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

This explains why things are the way they are in the world right now.

2 Timothy 3
King James Version

1 This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come.

2 For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy,

3 Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good,

4 Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God;

5 Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.


7 Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.


13 But evil men and seducers shall wax worse and worse, deceiving, and being deceived.


For those who don't know what perilous times mean, it means dangerous times.

A person would have to be totally blind not to see that this is taking place in the very day that we're living in!

This is just my heartfelt belief, you are free to believe it or not. But you would have to admit, this is truly taking place in the world right now. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

My religion is kind of the Golden Rule but as the man said "Without religion , you can't hire enough police".









West Virginia woman with pistol shoots, kills man firing at graduation party: 'Saved several lives'


A man who opened fire into a crowd of Charleston, West Virginia, partygoers was shot and killed by a woman on Wednesday. The woman has not been charged, according to police.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

After further reflection, I am realizing that these tragedies hit me hard. And that this is a slingshot forum. A forum where I sincerely appreciate many different viewpoints being set aside to discuss a common interest. I am also appreciating all the other places there are to discuss other topics.

I will stay more on topic and hope all of you will remind me to do so when I drift.


----------

